# Summary of London Clinics (Waiting times and costs)



## blueeeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,
I am new to all this, I am 45 and single and have written to every clinic in london enquiring about how long their waiting list is and how much for an (egg + sperm) donation.
I dont know if anyone else has done this (I have searched the entries). Also used the HFEA website too.

*Clinic How long is the wait? Rough costs?*
South East Fertility Clinic Waiting for feedback	
CRM London 6-8 months	
King's College Hospital do not have any egg donors	
Lister Fertility Clinic approx 6 mths to 8 mths £8,000
London Fertility Centre Waiting for feedback	
London Women's Clinic 9 months	
IVF hammersmith hospital £6,500
Cambridge Bourn Hall 2 years	
Woking Nuffield Hospital 
Oxford Fertility Unit 20 months (Must < 46 yrs)

I hope this is helpful to others.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Blueeyes, I think it's cheaper abroad with shorter waiting times.  Good luck.


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

That is helpful - i went for a consultation at CRM and i calculated it to be around £12k


----------



## nainai (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you for info!!....
I had read in Daily Mail article that the waiting times for DE was reducing since the increase in support payments to donor...I think Northamptonshire stated 2-3 months. 
I'm still considering Serum in Greece due to relatively short wait times... and cost.  
NN


----------

